# Getting to know my Callie



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok so I really hope I'm not boring you all with my little Callie updates. But I was really concerned about bringing in a little girl that would do well at the store as well as with my Zoe. I could actually just sit here and tear up things are going so well. Here at the store, I can't leave Jett alone, gated behind the counter if I'm helping another customer because of his separation anxiety. Today I was at the front of the store helping someone and G'ma was at the back of the store helping someone. And not a peep from my little Jett! He and Callie were both sitting at the gate quietly watching all the activity. WooHoo!! I was hoping having Callie here would help with Jett being behind the gate without me. But I really was not expecting it. 

And Callie LOVES getting dressed! She gets soooo excited when I pull out an outfit for her to put on. And she's good about leaving all the little hair bobs I put in her short little hair head. She's such a girlie girl.:wub: In the bed here at the store, she poses so nicely in it. And she LOVES to sit at the foot of my bed and look at herself in my floor mirror. She just stares at herself and poses. She plays with the position of her tail, then wags it. Then she plays with the position of her paws. It's the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wonderful, Crystal! I'm so glad Jett is benefiting from a new member added as well as Callie reaping all the love. NOW...how about a new siggy? You take the best pics so get to it!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, that is the sweetest post......love the fact that Callie loves to be with Jett at the store. I can just see her at the foot of the bed making poses for the mirror....Cuteness abounds!!! I know how long you have been looking and what thought you have put into it and now it is working out for you completely!!!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- this sounds wonderful. I know that you've been thinking about adding another girl for a while, but, like the rest of us that think about adding another fluff, you had some legitimate concerns.

I'm so glad that everything is working out sooooooooooooo well. Zoe is able to be Zoe -- still visit Grandma and Grandpa and be SPECIAL, but she will tolerate (and probably eventually love) Callie.

Jett is happy having another fluff as company at the store, and you have your little girlie model.

Sounds perfect to me. And I'm sure that it will just continue to get better and better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Callie sounds absolutely perfect for your fur family!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal I am just bursting with joy reading your sweet post. Callie sounds like just the right match and is fitting right in. I had to LOL at the thought of Callie posing in front of the mirror. She sounds like a real girlie girl.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and your crew.... and so jealous, too!!
Callie sounds like a real cutie!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Cosy said:


> That's wonderful, Crystal! I'm so glad Jett is benefiting from a new member added as well as Callie reaping all the love. NOW...how about a new siggy? You take the best pics so get to it!!!


Haha, exactly what I was thinking!

I'm glad Callie, Jett, and Zoe are getting along so well! She seems like and Angel. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Didn't you tell Callie that she was going to be model when you brought her home? She sounds very intelligent to me. Just want to make certain that she's looking her best when doing her JOB. LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Crystal, I'm so happy you looked and waited forever for the girl with the perfect temperament, and now that cutie is yours!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

well, Crystal.....you told the breeder this is the personality you were looking for. :wub::wub::wub: are we witnessing a miracle here???? You got exactly what you were hoping for???? I, for one, am so happy for you, I almost can't stand it. :thumbsup:

This is what everyone looking for a dog should do....and you are our poster child....


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Callie sounds like a dream! I'm so glad that she's fitting in so well at the store and with Jett.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> And she LOVES to sit at the foot of my bed and look at herself in my floor mirror. She just stares at herself and poses. She plays with the position of her tail, then wags it. Then she plays with the position of her paws. It's the cutest thing I've ever seen!


We Want Videos, We Want Pictures!!! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> well, Crystal.....you told the breeder this is the personality you were looking for. :wub::wub::wub: are we witnessing a miracle here???? You got exactly what you were hoping for???? I, for one, am so happy for you, I almost can't stand it. :thumbsup:
> 
> This is what everyone looking for a dog should do....and you are our poster child....


Oh thank you Pat! I truly think people don't realize what kind of stress adding a new furry family member puts on the existing furry family members and I believe with all my heart you have to really evaluate what type of temperament is needed with your existing fluffs.

It's not all rose petals, don't get me wrong. In fact just now I made the horrible mistake of bringing my dinner to my desk where my computer is to check my email. And of course my desk is different then my kitchen table so Zoe and Jett are not being the well mannered little angels they are supposed to be at the dinner table. I need to work on that. :brownbag: And Callie got too close to Zoe and Zoe was not having any of that! But I can tell Zoe will not only accept Callie but be totally fine with her in time. With my fosters, I knew Zoe would never accept them. So I'm just thrilled! I do feel like this whole thing has been a miracle to be honest. I did not pursue Callie and in fact even told Cheryl that this was not the best time to be getting a 3rd. But so many things happened within just a few days it was like God was telling me, this little girl is especially for you.:heart: I think He created her just for me.:wub: Ok...being really sappy. Gotta stop. Sorry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's amazing really that there's something about her that helps Jett too, he's more content. 
cute about her posing...you just have to get a photo of that.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal, I so very happy for you and your little ones. I need a picture of Jett in his tights and Callie in a Tutu.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God sent just the right baby girl your way. I am so happy things are working out.
Crystal is it harder with three? I would love to have another one day


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal I didn't even know you were looking for another fluff! How great that she's fitting right in. She sounds like a little doll. How old is she? We want pictures please!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm thrilled for you, Crystal! How wonderful that she is just the fit you needed for your family. That's so great that she is making such a positive impact on Jett and that she is so happy being just the little sweet model you hoped for! That girl was desinged for you! It sounds like she's the right fluff for ALL of you!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I want video of her in the that mirror. I can totally picture it... what a doll baby!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds like everything is working out superbly at the store with your new little one.
It must be so much fun there!
Callie is such a cutie.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok so I really hope I'm not boring you all with my little Callie updates. But I was really concerned about bringing in a little girl that would do well at the store as well as with my Zoe. I could actually just sit here and tear up things are going so well. Here at the store, I can't leave Jett alone, gated behind the counter if I'm helping another customer because of his separation anxiety. Today I was at the front of the store helping someone and G'ma was at the back of the store helping someone. And not a peep from my little Jett! He and Callie were both sitting at the gate quietly watching all the activity. WooHoo!! I was hoping having Callie here would help with Jett being behind the gate without me. But I really was not expecting it.
> 
> And Callie LOVES getting dressed! She gets soooo excited when I pull out an outfit for her to put on. And she's good about leaving all the little hair bobs I put in her short little hair head. She's such a girlie girl.:wub: In the bed here at the store, she poses so nicely in it. And she LOVES to sit at the foot of my bed and look at herself in my floor mirror. She just stares at herself and poses. She plays with the position of her tail, then wags it. Then she plays with the position of her paws. It's the cutest thing I've ever seen!


Dear InLawCrystal 

I can't tell you, HOW thrilled I am to hear how well Callie is doing. I LOVE that little girl, as I've known her since she was teenie tiny and she just stole the hearts of all. You should have seen the face drop, of one of her perspective "wanted her" people, when she heard she went to another home! She is STILL talking about it and upset! BUT, YOU were the best choice, no doubt about it and seeing that confirmed in all of your stories and pictures, just makes my heart (and Cheryl's) SING!!! 

Now, re: Jett.. I took was hoping this would help him, the way Feather helped Indi. I wrote about how bad her SA was, here somewhere and I mean, it was BAD. (there are varying degrees of SA and a fine line between it and ASB. ) Indi's SA was at the RED end of the spectrum! I couldn't EVER leave her or she did damage to herself and my home and/then get pancreatitis symptoms. My life revolved around her for 3 years and she was on Prozac and on a beh mod protocol. I didn't get as quick of a result as you are, but I can now leave Indi and Feather together and Indi is fine, even all day long) So, I am thrilled for you. :happy dance::Happy_Dance::woohoo2::clap::yahoo:

Anyway, I am NOT getting tired of your stories or photos.. never. I am just beaming..I'm sure you can see the light clear into Indiana!!! :Sunny Smile:

And it must be a Cher Chien gene to love to be dressed up. LOL. Now, Cheryl doesn't dress her kids up, but you all know I SURE do! and my girls LOVE to wear dresses too. So..here is my request....MORE pics please!!!    

Karla~N~Girlz


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just asked about this on ur picture post .. i m thrilled that they r getting along soo nicely .. thats great !!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i am sooo happy for you and Jett and Zoe and Callie!!
you found your perfect little girl and she is so beautiful on the outside and inside!! :heart: i can just picture her posing, so cute!!:tender:
please keep those Callie updates coming!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Could the transition be cany smoother?! I mean that's just wonderful Crystal!!! See that the stars aligned and bringing Callie into your family was meant to be. I"m so thrilled for you! She was worth the wait!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> But so many things happened within just a few days it was like God was telling me, this little girl is especially for you.:heart: I think He created her just for me.:wub: Ok...being really sappy. Gotta stop. Sorry.


That is such a cool, lovely thing to say... thanks for sharing how wonderfully your match made in Heaven is fitting into your home


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> Dear InLawCrystal
> 
> I can't tell you, HOW thrilled I am to hear how well Callie is doing. I LOVE that little girl, as I've known her since she was teenie tiny and she just stole the hearts of all. You should have seen the face drop, of one of her perspective "wanted her" people, when she heard she went to another home! She is STILL talking about it and upset! BUT, YOU were the best choice, no doubt about it and seeing that confirmed in all of your stories and pictures, just makes my heart (and Cheryl's) SING!!!
> 
> ...


Oh I knew it would be quick for Jett here at the store. As soon as I knew Zoe had accepted him 3 years ago, and I knew it was safe to leave them together, it was smooooth sailing. He just needs a constant companion. Now at home, he will on occasion go into another room on his own and nap. But for the most part, he is stuck to me like glue.

I had to chuckle because Callie was playing with a toy here at the store in their little play room and Jett got into their bed right behind my chair at the sales counter. And Callie made a BEE LINE for the bed. :HistericalSmiley: She just LOVES being in bed with other warm bodies....mine at home included.:blush: And normally Jett does not mind one bit. But I guess he was having a bit too much "togetherness" and moved to the little sofa bed they have in their playroom at the store.:HistericalSmiley:

I so badly wanted a picture cuz the sofa bed was full of toys and you could not see him. But a customer came in. Darn this having to make a living can really get in the way.:smrofl:

xoxo,

Crystal-in-law:heart:

btw...does Cheryl ever see these threads here on SM? I should probably be sharing these with her! Oops!!:blush:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Callie sounds like the perfect addition to your family! How wonderful that everything's working out so well!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I was just about to ask where our picture was - is been too long and were itching to know what Callie's wearing today!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I was just about to ask where our picture was - is been too long and were itching to know what Callie's wearing today!


Callie was in her ToniMari Sunflower Overall Harness Dress today and had a tiny little green sparkly claw clip above one ear.:wub: I didn't get a pic today. Every time there was a photo op, I would get the camera and they would come running or a customer would come in. :huh:

I will try to get some more pics I promise. I just need to be more sneaky about getting those candid shots.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm dying to see some pics...tell those customers to just wait!! LOL!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm dying to see some pics...tell those customers to just wait!! LOL!


Awww... you did see the pics I posted in the Picture Section when I introduced Callie...right?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105744-somebodys-sleeping-my-bed-9.html


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Callie was in her ToniMari Sunflower Overall Harness Dress today and had a tiny little green sparkly claw clip above one ear.:wub: I didn't get a pic today. Every time there was a photo op, I would get the camera and they would come running or a customer would come in. :huh:
> 
> I will try to get some more pics I promise. I just need to be more sneaky about getting those candid shots.:thumbsup:


 
awww...I'll bet she was SOOO adorable in that!!!

yes, PICTURES!!!!! 

Karla~N~Girlz


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is like those dating site commercials. The perfect match for the *three*?? of you. Kind of kinky. LOL. I'm so thrilled for you Crystal. Couldn't have been happier if it happened to me. (Don't go there). Love your updates too.:chili:


----------

